# Was war euer erster PC?



## RyzA (8. April 2014)

Hallo!

Hoffe mal das es nicht doch schon so einen Thread gibt, hatte jetzt mehrmals die Suchfunktion benutzt. Es gibt bereits einen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...uter-spielsysteme-hattet-ihr-schon-alles.html
Aber der ist nicht nur auf PCs bezogen.

Also meinen ersten PC hatte ich erst vor ca 16 Jahren gekauft, davor hatte ich Videospielsysteme und ganz früher einen C-64.
Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann sah der so aus:

AMD K6 350Mhz
Epox Board
Ich glaube 128Mb Ram
16MB Voodoo Banshee
8,4 Gb Festplatte
Soundblaster 64
17" Röhre von Magic
Epson Tintenstrahldrucker
Windows 98 SE

Den Rest weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (8. April 2014)

Also allerserster PC war anno 95 oder 96...


Pentium 133
16 MB RAM
1200 MB Festplatte (IDE)
8x CD-ROM (IDE)
3,5" Floppy
2MB Grafikkarte (keine Ahnung mehr was das genau war)
Soundkarte im ISA Steckplatz
15" Röhrenmonitor von AOC mit 800*600 als Standardauflösung
Tintenpinkler von Lexmark
Windows 95


----------



## AMD-CPU (8. April 2014)

Meinen allerersten PC habe 2004/05 Geschenkt bekommen:

Intel Pentium II
64 MB RAM
3dfx Voodoo Grafikkarte
20 GB Festplatte
Windows 95


----------



## mucka24 (8. April 2014)

Ich glaube es war 1991...:


AMD 386DX 40
4 MB Ram
170 MB HDD
3,5"+5,25" Floppy
512 kB ISA Grafikkarte
14" Röhrenmonitor
24 Nadeldrucker 
MS-DOS 5.1
Windows 3.1


----------



## sfc (8. April 2014)

Aldi-PC aus 1999 als Weihnachts- und Geburtstagsgeschenk zusammen: PII 400, 64 MB RAM, TNT1 Onboard mit 16 MB VRAM - später dann aufgerüstet mit Kyro 1 PCI, 128 MB Speicher sowie einer Hercules Muse (LE?) Soundkarte. Fürs Aufrüsten musse ich damals sogar noch mein Geld vom Zeitungsaustragen sparen


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2014)

Ein Brotkasten: C64


----------



## McLee (8. April 2014)

C-64 war meine erste Maschine.

Den ersten PC den ich hatte war ein 286er.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber glaube Festplatte waren 20 MB und Arbeitsspeicher ein halbes MB.


----------



## Efti (8. April 2014)

Hallo.
Bei mir 1990-1991 (Genaues Datum nicht mehr bekannt)

Intel 386SX-16 (16MHz) (CPU war mit dem BOARD verlötet).
1 MB Speicher
512 KB ISA Grafikkarte Tseng ET3000.
(NEAT BOARD mit SIP und DIL Speicherbänke, bis 8 MB ausbaubar).
40 MB Festplatte.
14" Röhrenmonitor VGA s/w bzw. Graustufen.
1x 5 1/4" Floppy
1x 3.5" Floppy
DOS 3.30
Damals von Schmitt Computer (ESCOM).
"Schweine Geld" ausgegeben.

 EDIT: Davor hatte ich einen ATARI 800XL


----------



## Bhaalzac (8. April 2014)

Erster Computer war ein C64, Ende der 80er

Erster "IBM-PC" war ein 386DX, genauere Spezifikationen habe ich leider nicht mehr (Anno ´92). Von meiner Mutter geerbt, hätte aber lieber ihren neuen 486 DX4 gehabt ^^

Erster vom eigenen Geld gekaufter PC war ein Pentium 166 MMX mit 16 MB Ram und sagenhaften 1,6 GB HDD. Dazu ein 17 Zoll-Monitor. Das war Anfang Dezember 1996.
97 kamen weitere 32 MB Ram hinzu sowie eine Diamond Monster 3D (Voodoo 1).


----------



## Ryle (8. April 2014)

i386DX


----------



## -Ultima- (8. April 2014)

Mein erster war ein 386er.
Keine Ahnung was da alles drin war


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2014)

MM-PC, Weihnachten 2001:


Intel Pentium IV mit 1,8 GHz
256 MB DDR1
ATI 7200 mit 32 MB VRAM 
OEM Mainboard
40 GB oder 60 GB HDD
DVD-ROM
CD-Brenner
3,5" Floppy
Windows XP Home 32bit
15" Röhrenmonitor
Tintenstrahldrucker von HP


----------



## dekay55 (8. April 2014)

Hm mein erster PC war auch mein erster Computer überhaupt, 28 jahre her hab ihn geschenkt bekommen von meinem Dad weil er sich nen C128D gekauft hat.

Es war ein Dragon 32 Personal Computer 
CPU : Motorola 6809E mit wahnsinnigen 0.89mhz, ja null komma acht neun.... 8bit 
32kb Ram
Kein Diskettenlaufwerk ! Keine Festplatte nur ein Datasetten Laufwerk 
Dazu nen Buch mit 100 Spielen in Microsoft Basic zum abschreiben damit man auf der Kiste zocken kann ( Joystick war Serienzubehör ) 
So hab ich das 10 finger System mit 6 jahren bereits perfekt beherscht  

Falls aber x86 bassierende Computer gemeint sind. 
Da war mein aller erster eigener PC nen Escom PC ( hat mich 4 jahre meiner Ferien gekostet, und ich hatte dadurch bereits mit 12 jahren knapp 2500dm schulden bei meinen Eltern *g* )
Pc Chips Mainboard ( PC Chips hat damals Highend Boards gebaut bis sie absoluten LowEnd schrott gebaut haben )
AMD AM386DX 33mhz@40mhz übertaktet ( wie gut das nen passenden Schwingquarz in einen meiner Kosmos Elektronikbaukästen war, falls die jemand kennt )
4MB Ram 
Tseng ET4000 Grafik mit 512kb Ram 
160mb Connor Festplatte
3 1/2" 1.44mb FDD 
Aufgerüstet wurde die kiste mit : 
Soundgalaxy NXPRO 16 
Dualspeed Mitsumi CD Laufwerk 
540Mb Seagate Festplatte

Und dazu nen wahnsinnigen 13" Röhren Monitor mit ner 800*600 auflösung.
Da ging die Luzy ab, vorallem weil ich Rebel Assault spielen konnte, das war das aller erste Computer Spiel was es ausschlieslich nur auf CD-Rom gab. Hatte nur einen nachteil das jeder aus meiner klasse mich besuchen wollte, selbst die grösten Arschlöcher wollten auf einmal meine Freunde sein


----------



## Cuddleman (8. April 2014)

Als die Konsolen-Games mir zu teuer wurden, schickte ich den Sega Megadrive und Sega Saturn in Rente!

 CPU: K6-III 450 3d Now
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 5ax Rev.5.2
RAM: 256MB
Grafikkarte:Geforce2 MX400
BS: Win 98 SE
CDR: Creative ?
Drucker: Lexmark 1100
Monitor: Fujitsu 17"

Wird immernoch zeitweilig verwendet, aber seit 6 Jahren mit Win XP und einem DVD-Brenner von Ricoh RW 5240A!
Die Röhre starb und als Ersatz gabs einen der ersten 15" TFT Monitore, den Fujitsu-Siemens CTM5010!


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2014)

Mein erster eigener Rechner war ein 13" MacBook, Late 2006 Model anfang 2007.

CPU: Core2Duo T7200
RAM: 1GB DDR2-667 (atm 2GB)
HDD: 80GB 5400rpm (atm samsung 840pro 128)
Max OSX 10.4 (atm 10.6.8)

Das Ding läuft mit der SSD noch ca. 3h af 3/4 der Helligkeit, und das nach wie vor mit dem originalen Akku von 2007, und hat genug Leistung für unterwegs -> nach wie vor in Betrieb


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (8. April 2014)

Mein erster PC 1986

Ein Zenith XT mit 10 MB Festplatte und 2 360K Floppys


----------



## S754 (8. April 2014)

Mein Erster Rechner:

AMD Sempron 3000+ 1,8GHz
1 GB RAM (später 2GB)
nVidia Geforce 6200 128MB (Später 512MB)
200GB HDD
XP Home Edition

Das System hab ich dann 2012 in Rente geschickt, als das Mainboard wegen einem Virus kaputt ging.

Mein ältestes System:

Dell Latitude CPx J750GT
Pentium 3 750MHz
256MB RAM
6GB HDD
ATI Rage 8MB
W2K SP4

läuft immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (8. April 2014)

Leider kann ich mich an die Hardware meines ersten PCs nicht genau erinnern, aber das war ne Kiste mit:
*32MB RAM
800MB HDD
4MB Grafik
CD-ROM LW
Win95
*
Mein Interesse wurde erst 2001 geweckt, so haben wir uns eine 2000€ teure VAIO KISTE gekauft mit folgender Ausstattung:
*-Intel Pentium 4 2,4GHz
-256 MB DDR-RAM
-80 GB IDE HDD 
-Geforce 4TI
-DVD Brenner*
-XP Home Edition

Der Rechner war der beste im ganzen MediaMarkt und ich war unendlich stolz ihn besitzen zu dürfen. 

Die Zeiten waren damals wesentlich besser. Ich war mit den Rechner bis 2004 sehr gut dabei. Ich habe ihn zusätzlich mit 512MB DDRRAM für 140€ (Modul) aufgerüstet.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. April 2014)

Nach dem C64  kam der erste PC:

Pentium 90, 4MB RAM, Hercules VGA-Grafikkarte mit keine Ahnung wie wenig RAM, 1x CD-ROM und eine 850MB HDD mit Windows 95. 

Die ersten beiden Spiele auf der Kiste waren Wolfenstein 3D und Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis. Was hatte ich einen Spaß!


----------



## schoko-keks (8. April 2014)

Mein erster eigener Rechner - ( ja noch gar net sooo lange her  )

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
1 GB DDR 2 - waren irgendwann dann mal 2 GB
irgend ein AM2 Gigabyte Board
GT 6600 - bis ich ne HD 4870 1 GB geschenkt bekommen habe :O
250 GB  Platte - läuft heute noch 
Windows XP - Vista war zwar schon draußen aber XP war torzdem die bessere wahl


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. April 2014)

Pentium 3 mit 600mhz
Windows 98
256MB Ram
9800Pro von ATi
irgendein ASUS Mainboard
CD Laufwerk.

Dann kam mein P4 1,8A auf 2,5ghz übertaktet
350W EcoStar Coba NT
2x512MB Samsung Ram
17Medion Bildschirm
ASUS P4B533
NVidia FX5700

Geiles Teil , ich war so stolz drauf


----------



## BertB (9. April 2014)

c64,

pc dann pentium 1 mit 100MHz
immer civilization 2 gezockt, und age of empires


----------



## grenn-CB (9. April 2014)

Pentium II mit 350MHz
128MB RAM
Nvidia Riva 128 (von ELSA)
Gigabyte GA-6BXC
Maxtor 90871U2
CD Brenner
Alten BigTower
Irgendein Seasonic 300W Netzteil

Als Betriebssystem lief wo ich ihm bekam Windows ME drauf

Bis vor 1,5 Jahren liefen alle Teile davon noch, dann ging das Netzteil kaputt aber mit einem neuen Netzteil lief es wieder, seit dem 8.2 dieses Jahres ist das System aber auseinander genommen worden und habe es in Einzelteile hier gelagert.


----------



## N00bler (9. April 2014)

Was in meinem ersten PC genau für Hardware verbaut war weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber was ich noch weiß ist dass wir die Kiste vom Sperrmüll geklaut haben.


----------



## ich558 (9. April 2014)

Meiner 2006
8800 GTX
E 6700
2gb ram
750 w be quiet
500gb hdd

Mörder Teil  
Waren 1500€ als komplett PC


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2014)

Uff, ich werde alt...


K6-III 350MHZ OC@450MHz
Irgendein Aladin-Board
192MB RAM
ATI Rage128 Pro 32MB
Soundblaster 64
2,16GB-Platte
sagenhafte 19"-Röhre (was für ein Klopper...)


Wurde dann irgendwann durch einen Athlon XP 2600+ Mobile auf nForce2-Board und (*uff*) Geforce 2 GTS (?) abgelöst...


----------



## malinaa (10. April 2014)

Intel Pentium II
64 MB RAM
20 GB Festplatte
Windows 95


----------



## kaiser2110 (12. April 2014)

C 64 danach einen Amiga 500 mit Speicherweiterung und 20 MB Festplatte.
Und mein erster PC war ein AMD 386/40  8 MB Ram mit Mathematischer Co Prozessor und Soundkarte.


----------

